

Ask HN: What do you think about dev webinars? - warpech

I am working on a very ambitious platform for web development. I believe we have a great product. I am planning strategy to spread the word about it.<p>I am considering a series of webinars targeted at developers (the kind that reads HN). But I wonder how many devs attend webinars at all? Maybe it is better to just focus on producing quality blog content instead.<p>Being a dev myself, I have attended maybe 3 webinars in my 10-year career.
======
yoloswagins
I tend to watch the first half of a webinar, and skip the pitch part.

I'll watch the whole webinar if it's for a product I'm using, and paid for.

~~~
warpech
Thanks for your input! Do you usually attend live webinars or watch session
recordings? If live, do you find the discussion part of webinars valuable?

------
eecks
I've never watched a live webinar but would be interested.

~~~
warpech
Please follow us if you're interested:
[http://starcounter.io/](http://starcounter.io/)

Site feedback is welcome at the link in the website footer. Webinars will be
announced on Twitter (we may do one in August)

